# What would you buy with a crisp $100 bill



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Probably a bunch of the useful cheaper stuff and lots of TOT/party treats. Little bit going a long way...not all the money on just one or two things that I will have to find a spot for. Especially since I am low on the funds and have not been able to get anything anyways.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Funny you should ask that. I DID find a crisp 50 euro bill on the ground last year. Was walking downtown and there it was, just laying there on the sidewalk. Later the same day I saw the old pump organ in the thrift store and that's what we used 40 of it for


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

WEll, I'd go to Michael's every day with a 50% off coupon!! LOL
First, I'd get the Gemmy Witch for $25.
Second, I'd get a 3 Funkins for $7, total of $21.
Third, I'd get small hay bales 1 large 1 small for total of $10
Fourth, I'd get one of the larger props at Michael's for the remaining $56!

Damn...now I wish I'd find a $100 bill!!! LOL


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

i would put it towards the clown prop that rips it's face off, I love that prop so much!


----------



## bones jones (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the opinions guys. I was hoping for a few more posts here. I have a friend who wants to donate $100 towards the decorations for my party this year, and I am not sure what to have him buy. Maybe once the stores start carrying more I will just send him in there and tell him to buy one of the $100 props.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd spend it on grocery's and tell my wife that we just saved a $100. Then I'd go out and spend $200 at Lowes for materials for Halloween... when some argument ensues later in the week about why I spent $200 at Lowes, I'll cheerfully bring up the $100 savings on feeding our family; and through cunning linguistics, convince my wife of the justification of the Lowe's purchase.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

If it had to go to Halloween items i'd buy a nice skeleton.


----------



## NightRowan (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd probably go with lighting. Even after three years I'm still collecting lighting! It's hard to get the right balance between spooky dark and bright enough to see the food and smaller decor items, especially since I refuse to put out real candles.


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

DeadTed said:


> I'd spend it on grocery's and tell my wife that we just saved a $100. Then I'd go out and spend $200 at Lowes for materials for Halloween... when some argument ensues later in the week about why I spent $200 at Lowes, I'll cheerfully bring up the $100 savings on feeding our family; and through cunning linguistics, convince my wife of the justification of the Lowe's purchase.




I hope to one day use this logic on my husband..


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

DeadTed said:


> I'd spend it on grocery's and tell my wife that we just saved a $100. Then I'd go out and spend $200 at Lowes for materials for Halloween... when some argument ensues later in the week about why I spent $200 at Lowes, I'll cheerfully bring up the $100 savings on feeding our family; and through cunning linguistics, convince my wife of the justification of the Lowe's purchase.


Haha DeadTed you crack me up


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

DeadTed said:


> I'd spend it on grocery's and tell my wife that we just saved a $100. Then I'd go out and spend $200 at Lowes for materials for Halloween... when some argument ensues later in the week about why I spent $200 at Lowes, I'll cheerfully bring up the $100 savings on feeding our family; and through cunning linguistics, convince my wife of the justification of the Lowe's purchase.


LOL- I like your thinking...


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

geee thats a hard question.. there are so many things that 100 could buy.. 1. fillers . as in skulls, bats, spiders never enough of those. 2. lights also never enough lights or extension cords. 3. Beer keg for the party. 4. some fab animated prop!! .. oh I could go on and on etc etc etc.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i would buy food, candies, decorations and would make sure i have plenty enough for the party and be done and not to worry about it.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

This is an easy one for me, I would buy my solenoid valve and my prop controller for my spider prop i'm working on right now trying to have ready for halloween this year.


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

I would buy everything i need to make some awesome prop and/or customs


----------



## HDawesome (Aug 30, 2009)

If I add 5 bucks to it I can put gas in the truck to take the kids around on Halloween. Does that count? 

Actually, I am not sure what I would by with it. Probably a couple cases of Pumpkin Ale for a Halloween Party.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

probably use it towards setting up a party at the civic center. I was planning on hosting a huge party there assuming I had the money then selling tickets for food and entertainment to make some of the money back.


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

NightRowan said:


> I'd probably go with lighting. Even after three years I'm still collecting lighting! It's hard to get the right balance between spooky dark and bright enough to see the food and smaller decor items, especially since I refuse to put out real candles.


I agree 100%! Lighting is the most important element in decorating for halloween. I believe you can never have too many strobe lights, flicker bulbs, blacklights, etc. And you can use these items year after year, with different applications, and with any theme. That is definintely where I would spend the money! Ask your friend if you can go shopping with him when he spends the cash...to make he gets the right stuff. Have fun! (I'm a little jealous)


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Animated prop!!! I can't afford one.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

$100 worth of pumpkins, can never have too many jakolanterns


----------



## Severeth (Sep 14, 2009)

I would buy some pumpkin string lanterns, the punch bowl and ladle I saw in Sainbury's, a pumpkin themed cake stand for all the homebaked goods to go on, hampers for prizes of the games and maybe some cobweb.
Oh, and I'd have some Candy Corn shipped over so I could FINALLY know what it tastes like.


----------



## Witchie Woman (Sep 25, 2008)

DeadTed said:


> I'd spend it on grocery's and tell my wife that we just saved a $100. Then I'd go out and spend $200 at Lowes for materials for Halloween... when some argument ensues later in the week about why I spent $200 at Lowes, I'll cheerfully bring up the $100 savings on feeding our family; and through cunning linguistics, convince my wife of the justification of the Lowe's purchase.


 That's the way!


----------

